# Anyone looking for an e-reader for library books?...Kobo on sale for $99



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

4 day only sale. I received an email about this last night. To buy it in store at this price you need to print off the coupon that came in the email but the coupon is not necessary if buying on-line.

http://www.borders.com/online/store/MediaView_kobowifi


----------

